# Post Your Pictures with Santa



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

A little early, but Santa made the rounds today at doggy daycare.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Adorable especially the second pic


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

That’s so cute! I agree, the second is the best.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Awww!
It's so cute that I can't think of a single "poopy" thing to say (per your comment on other thread)!


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

GSDchoice said:


> Awww!
> 
> It's so cute that I can't think of a single "poopy" thing to say (per your comment on other thread)!




Hahaha! Touché! I’ll give you one more with my ugly mug to chew on. You can see the guy who’s always twisting the knife


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Those are just precious, adorable!! Did they supply Friscos Santa suit or did you buy it? Definitely card worthy!


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> Those are just precious, adorable!! Did they supply Friscos Santa suit or did you buy it? Definitely card worthy!




Thanks! They supplied it but most people came with their dog all dressed. The woman who owns the doggie daycare is a GSD enthusiast and she is obsessed with Frisco. I mean she grooms him for free while he is there and trains him to do crazy stuff, like get me a beer from the fridge.

Anyway, she bought that outfit just for him. We weren’t even planing on being in the picture but she made us. Our “photo shoot” took 30 minutes because the owner wanted her own pictures. I felt bad for all the other owners waiting who eventually got a quick pic snapped and a thank you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

this one is from years ago. Taken at the local Humane Society as part of a fund raiser. One of the best Santas around. He was looking at the photographer as I took this snapshot with my phone.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

car2ner said:


> this one is from years ago. Taken at the local Humane Society as part of a fund raiser. One of the best Santas around. He was looking at the photographer as I took this snapshot with my phone.




That may be the best Santa I’ve ever seen.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

'Cause that's the real Santa!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> That may be the best Santa I’ve ever seen.


You can tell that beard is completely real. Like that guy works 365 days a year on that thing. I need that guy at my mall for my kids!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

he has the great Santa attitude, too.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Frisco19 said:


> and trains him to do crazy stuff, like get me a beer from the fridge.


And do tell, how consistent does this work? I’d love to teach this to my dogs, it’d be a bonus if they could pour some wine too!

Is this a dog day care that he goes to? How is that?


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> And do tell, how consistent does this work? I’d love to teach this to my dogs, it’d be a bonus if they could pour some wine too!
> 
> Is this a dog day care that he goes to? How is that?


Hi, yes, this is a doggy daycare he goes to 2.5 days a week. He gets special treatment as I mentioned. The owner is a little crazy in a nice way. Doggy Daycare and Grooming people usually are a little nuts in my experience.

She lost her GSD right before I enrolled Frisco. I didn't know her prior but she has had 9 GSD's over the years. Frisco turned out to be therapy for her. She is well versed on training. After he spent his first day there at 16 weeks, she deemed him an exceptional special dog (blushing). He really is though. He is crazy smart and has an incredible temperament for his age. She just teaches him crap. He get the watering can for her to water the flowers on command. She taught him to get his leash and bring it at 18 weeks.

On the beer - we (or she) is at the stage of opening the fridge. To do this, you need to hang a towel through the handle so he can pull it open. Then you need a mock can or bottle wrapped in electrical tape or something to make it grip. Need to leave it low enough for him to retrieve it. Opening the fridge is easy to train. Put the beer can on the floor to start and have him bring it and treat him. Then kind of put it all together. Fridge, beer, bring.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

That’s awesome! Unfortunately the handle to my frig broke off :rolls eyes:. And if I taught them how to open it, I imagine they’d be raiding it every time I left the house! Is Frisco your first GSD? I ask because Rio is mine (he’s 17 months now) and I have been wonderfully surprised at what a great pup/dog he is. As you said just so smart, loving, biddable and personality to match. He may be my first but not the last.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> That’s awesome! Unfortunately the handle to my frig broke off :rolls eyes:. And if I taught them how to open it, I imagine they’d be raiding it every time I left the house! Is Frisco your first GSD? I ask because Rio is mine (he’s 17 months now) and I have been wonderfully surprised at what a great pup/dog he is. As you said just so smart, loving, biddable and personality to match. He may be my first but not the last.


He's my second GSD. Duke was my first and is the dog on the left in my avatar. He died earlier this year. I kind of lost him in my divorce, so I didn't spend the last 5 years with him, but always considered him my dog. My ex. un-did everything I did.

Duke was American Working Line. Frisco West German Showline. Very different dogs and temperaments. Duke was a pet store impulse buy un-papered, well it was some registration I never heard of, one piece of paper with no lineage. I fell in love with the breed though when I got Duke and I always said next time I do it right. All German lines, parents from WG, great breeder, AKC, etc. Just a great dog so far, very chill and obedient. He will be 6 months on Thanksgiving.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’m sorry about Duke, but glad he was a good dog and made an impact on you. And now you have Frisco! I didn’t know there was an American working line, I know of the show and “pet” lines. Rio is a mish mash with his sire 100% WGS and his dam a euro working line with a smattering of the aforementioned American pet lines. He’s genetically diverse at least! Lol. I love the rich red pigment that the WGS dogs possess and IMO I just love Friscos markings. You lucked out with him! Not even six months, a precious time that flies by so fast literally take photos and videos every day because before you know it they’ve transformed into just “another big dumb dog”. Hah! Seriously though rarely I’ll stumble upon a video I took of Rio when he was little and when I watch it I just go “awwww” and melt inside.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> I’m sorry about Duke, but glad he was a good dog and made an impact on you. And now you have Frisco! I didn’t know there was an American working line, I know of the show and “pet” lines. Rio is a mish mash with his sire 100% WGS and his dam a euro working line with a smattering of the aforementioned American pet lines. He’s genetically diverse at least! Lol. I love the rich red pigment that the WGS dogs possess and IMO I just love Friscos markings. You lucked out with him! Not even six months, a precious time that flies by so fast literally take photos and videos every day because before you know it they’ve transformed into just “another big dumb dog”. Hah! Seriously though rarely I’ll stumble upon a video I took of Rio when he was little and when I watch it I just go “awwww” and melt inside.


HA!! I have more pictures and videos of him than my first born. Thanks on the Frisco compliments. Rio is a looker as well. Still aspiring to do what you just did with the show. Don't quote me on the American working line. He was definitely American (puppy mill) and he was definitely a working dog (high maintenance pain in the butt, but so sweet).


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Frisco19 said:


> HA!! I have more pictures and videos of him than my first born.


LOL! Sounds like I’m preaching to the choir! Thank you about Rio, I just adore him. Our dogs wouldn’t do well at all in AKC (conformation) but I wholeheartedly encourage you to check out UKC. I was quite nervous but everyone was so down to earth and friendly, it really helped. You could even attend a show sans Frisco and check it out first if you’d like, but they do offer puppy classes when they turn 6 months. Judges are very understanding of puppy antics so why not give it a shot? Just give him a bath the night before, make sure he’s brushed out and fluffed up (though Rio isn’t hardly fluffy at all for GSD standards) and his nails are trimmed. My leash is a -$5 black nylon little dog leash from wal mart that bundles up nicely in one hand, who’s to know the wiser! Either way it would be good experience for you two, especially if you are interested in other dog sports too. Rios about to start his intermediate agility class (which he LOVES) and we’re working on rally obedience to compete in the next show come February. It’s fun and you get to mingle with a buncha other crazy dog folks!


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> LOL! Sounds like I’m preaching to the choir! Thank you about Rio, I just adore him. Our dogs wouldn’t do well at all in AKC (conformation) but I wholeheartedly encourage you to check out UKC. I was quite nervous but everyone was so down to earth and friendly, it really helped. You could even attend a show sans Frisco and check it out first if you’d like, but they do offer puppy classes when they turn 6 months. Judges are very understanding of puppy antics so why not give it a shot? Just give him a bath the night before, make sure he’s brushed out and fluffed up (though Rio isn’t hardly fluffy at all for GSD standards) and his nails are trimmed. My leash is a -$5 black nylon little dog leash from wal mart that bundles up nicely in one hand, who’s to know the wiser! Either way it would be good experience for you two, especially if you are interested in other dog sports too. Rios about to start his intermediate agility class (which he LOVES) and we’re working on rally obedience to compete in the next show come February. It’s fun and you get to mingle with a buncha other crazy dog folks!




We are on the same page! I plan on attending when I can find a local show in the area just to see what it’s like. Funny, I’m changing daycares because he will be six months old and intact and he’s getting kicked out. Owner is beside herself on why I won’t fix him. He’s going to a training facility that also offers daycare. Agility is something I’m going to have them work on and also with me. He really doesn’t need the obedience they have to offer. He could use a little help with recall but that coming with age. Puppies are stubborn with recall. Also want them to teach him place. He knows everything else. Thanks for the words of encouragement. The only thing I don’t like about long hair is all the maintenance it takes. We have him groomed every other week.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

atomic said:


> I didn’t know there was an American working line,



There isn't? There is American Show Line. No working lines. Only WG, Czech, DDR working lines. West German Show Lines.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Frisco19 said:


> We are on the same page! I plan on attending when I can find a local show in the area just to see what it’s like. Funny, I’m changing daycares because he will be six months old and intact and he’s getting kicked out. Owner is beside herself on why I won’t fix him. He’s going to a training facility that also offers daycare. Agility is something I’m going to have them work on and also with me. He really doesn’t need the obedience they have to offer. He could use a little help with recall but that coming with age. Puppies are stubborn with recall. Also want them to teach him place. He knows everything else. Thanks for the words of encouragement. The only thing I don’t like about long hair is all the maintenance it takes. We have him groomed every other week.


I highly encourage attending classes with him, it is such a bond strengthening activity. From what I’ve heard long coats shouldn’t be much more than a stock, Rios coat is shorter for a GSD but he still has phases where he sheds like crazy. I still brush him regularly and have three different brushes to do so. As far as the daycare requiring sterilization at six months, that’s just not right.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> I highly encourage attending classes with him, it is such a bond strengthening activity. From what I’ve heard long coats shouldn’t be much more than a stock, Rios coat is shorter for a GSD but he still has phases where he sheds like crazy. I still brush him regularly and have three different brushes to do so. As far as the daycare requiring sterilization at six months, that’s just not right.




All the daycares around here require neutering and spaying by six months or they are out. I actually can see the rationale in that. Most pets are fixed and I’m sure the owner of fluffy the poodle owners don’t want her getting mounted all day. Believe it or not the one he’s going to after six months is the within 30 miles that will take intact dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

atomic said:


> I highly encourage attending classes with him, it is such a bond strengthening activity. From what I’ve heard long coats shouldn’t be much more than a stock, Rios coat is shorter for a GSD but he still has phases where he sheds like crazy. I still brush him regularly and have three different brushes to do so. As far as the daycare requiring sterilization at six months, that’s just not right.


They all do because a pack of altered dogs will bully an intact dog. That is the reasoning I was given. I took mine a few times and it was not a good experience for him, so I was going to quit anyway, but at 7 months, they said no more. I started using cageless daycares for my fosters and rescues about ten years ago and it worked out very well for them.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

atomic said:


> And do tell, how consistent does this work? I’d love to teach this to my dogs, it’d be a bonus if they could pour some wine too!
> 
> Is this a dog day care that he goes to? How is that?


I'd be careful what you wish for. Our older daughter had a black lab who grew into his name (Loki). He could open anything and too often did. Before she finally gave up on half measures and dead-bolted the kitchen door, he got into the fridge and consumed a half gallon of alcoholic egg nog, leading to yet another trip to the local university's vet school's hospital. The dog died a few years back (of old age, I might add), but she still owes that hospital her soul.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’ve never heard of fixed dogs bullying intact ones? Huh. Makes sense though about the mounting, but wouldn’t it go both ways and the females would need to be spayed too? I see it mostly as a misfortune simply because of their important growing hormones, but understand why it’s a rule.

The boys already are good at opening doors, it would be a disaster if they could help themselves to the refrigerator too!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Frisco19 said:


> Hi, yes, this is a doggy daycare he goes to 2.5 days a week. He gets special treatment as I mentioned. The owner is a little crazy in a nice way. Doggy Daycare and Grooming people usually are a little nuts in my experience.
> 
> She lost her GSD right before I enrolled Frisco. I didn't know her prior but she has had 9 GSD's over the years. Frisco turned out to be therapy for her. She is well versed on training. After he spent his first day there at 16 weeks, she deemed him an exceptional special dog (blushing). He really is though. He is crazy smart and has an incredible temperament for his age. She just teaches him crap. He get the watering can for her to water the flowers on command. She taught him to get his leash and bring it at 18 weeks.
> 
> On the beer - we (or she) is at the stage of opening the fridge. To do this, you need to hang a towel through the handle so he can pull it open. * Then you need a mock can or bottle wrapped in electrical tape or something to make it grip.* Need to leave it low enough for him to retrieve it. Opening the fridge is easy to train. Put the beer can on the floor to start and have him bring it and treat him. Then kind of put it all together. Fridge, beer, bring.


 Koozies/foam insulating holders on the cans can help with grip, however are you sure you really want to train this? Once they figure out how to open the fridge he may decide to help himself to whatever else is in there.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

atomic said:


> I’ve never heard of fixed dogs bullying intact ones? Huh. Makes sense though about the mounting, but wouldn’t it go both ways and the females would need to be spayed too? I see it mostly as a misfortune simply because of their important growing hormones, but understand why it’s a rule.
> 
> The boys already are good at opening doors, it would be a disaster if they could help themselves to the refrigerator too!


I hadn’t either but I heard it from two different daycares. My boy didn’t care for it because they always matched him up with Golden puppies who were in his face and he didn’t like it. But had I adopted a huge male biter when I was rescuing and he loved daycare. It was the only place he could spend a day out of the house around people without trying to bite someone. He loved them for some reason.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

atomic said:


> I’ve never heard of fixed dogs bullying intact ones? Huh. Makes sense though about the mounting, but wouldn’t it go both ways and the females would need to be spayed too? I see it mostly as a misfortune simply because of their important growing hormones, but understand why it’s a rule.
> 
> The boys already are good at opening doors, it would be a disaster if they could help themselves to the refrigerator too!


Yeah, I forgot to mention that as well. The fixed dogs do get jealous of the intact male and make him feel like the new kid at school. So in addition to violating Fluffy, he may get pushed around too. Know he will be going to testosterone city.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Here's my boy last year! I adore this picture, he was only 6 months here. Not in the plans to get a picture this year but, if I do I'll be sure to share. Your pup is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Adorable!!! I think I want my new job to be a dog Santa. Please??? I may be a slight girl but, they all wear beard wigs anyway! 

I am admittedly kind of a grinch but I think I’ll have to make an effort to have some photos taken this year.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Nothing says you can't be an classy version of a Christmas elf or a snow queen. Not sure how many would come out for Photos with Ms Frost, but hey, it could be fun.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww very adorable !!!!!the Christmas shepherd!


----------

